# HOW TO UPHOLSTERY



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

1. theres this stuff i forgot wat its called but its like wires and the wires that hold them together are wrapped in cardboard material, hog tie that to the metal.

2. then cut out then pattern of the seat with burlap covering the top of the seat (the part that you'll be sitting on) then cut out the foam that you want to use preferably the yellow kind i think its lke 90 dollars a sheet one sheet should be enough for the front and back seats but you might need 2 depending on the size of the car.
make sure it sticks over 1/4 inch at least i use a turkey electric cutter 

3. if you are using the original patterns from the seat that you took off the o.g. seats. then cut all seams by the sewing point don't cut the fabric just the string that was used to sew the pieces together. BE CAREFUL AND TAKE UR TIME FABRIC IS USUALLY DRY AND ROTTED OUT ...

4. IF YOU MUST START NEW WHICH ISN'T RECOMMENDED BUT IF YOU MUST then use clear vinyl to make your patterns make sure you use a yard sick and all your lines are straight and even. and follow the curves of the seats give yourself a 1/4 of a inch extra, when cutting out patterns for when you need to make the seam when sewing the pieces together. write top on every pattern you make that is the top side that way you know where the top is and dont cut out and sew the bottom piece and have to take it all apart and start out all OVER.

5. once you have all your patterns cut out, have laid them out over the seats and made sure they will fit and you know where exactly they go and you know which side is the top of the pattern and bottom

6. start making your ''PIPING'' cut out then length you need that will fit around the WHOLE SEAT OR THE EXACT AMOUNT OF 2 THAT WILL FIT AROUND THE SEAT AND JOIN TOGETHER IN THE MIDDLE CUT THEM OUT 1 1/2 INCH WIDE EACH AND YOU WILL NEED THE CLEAR STRAW TO PUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FABRIC WHILE YOU SEW THE SIDES TOGETHER AROUND THE TUBING.

7. BEGIN TO STITCH THE PIPING TO EACH SIDE OF THE PATTERNS ONe side at a time my bad for the caps i forgot the lock was on 

8. once you have sewed the patterns together and they look like they can go on the seat then you lay them out bottom up and spray the inside with landau glue that comes in the gallon and spray it using a paint gun the old kind with the container on the bottom cover the entire bottom and let it dry 

9. spray the foam both sides and glue on side to the burlap,then round out the edges with the turkey cutter or air sander.

10. spray the bottoms of the seats with the glue and spray the foam with silicone spray as well as the inside of the seat covers then stretch them over top first and make sure to take your time and try to not make a lot of wrinkles

11. set them outside in the sun to form and to tighten up


ANYTHING I MISSED PLEASE POST IM TIRED AND PROBABLY MISSED SOME STUFF BUT THIS IS THE WAY WE DO IT IN MY HOMIES SHOP MIGHT NOT BE THE WAY SOMEONE ELSE DOES IT BUT NOTHING IS 
THANKS FOR READING AND ALL THE REPLIES IN ADVANCE JUST WANT TO HELP SOME PEOPLE OUT THAT WANNA DO IT THEMSELVES


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cypress hill (Sep 8, 2008)

ttt for this topic it would look better with some pictures though :dunno: :dunno: but im doing my own interior and its gonna save me hundreds of dollars


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ILL TAKE PICS LATER I JUST MADE THIS ONE REAL QUIK OR IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO RE EXPLAIN THIS WITH PICS B MY GUEST


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

step-by-step pics would definitely be a major plus to this if you were inclined to do so. Otherwise just find someone to do it for you! :biggrin:


----------



## NOKTs80 (Sep 25, 2008)

I WOULD LOVE TO DO MY OWN INTERIOR, BUT I THINK ITS GONNA COST ME MORE IF I DO IT MYSELF...CUZ I HAVE TO REPLACE DOOR PANELS, DASH, HEADLINER, SEATS, CARPET, BASICALLY THE WHOLE INTERIOR...


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

its way cheaper to do it ur self or you might find someone to do it for less but the quality may be totally shitty bcuz all the materials were cheap cheap cheap then you end up doing it again a year later cuz the shits all faded and ripping already ending up costing more than just doing it right the first time and paying more


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Warning! upholstery may burn you out!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

lol a howto where the guy doesnt know the names of the stuff?

sorry,no disrespect but its still funny. I know all the lingo and cant do shit,lol


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

ill try to take some good pics and explanations if i get out of my lazynes


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

good topic!! im doing my interior and had to figure out all the things you wrote by myself. mesa is a cool city i lived there for a while.

ttt keep it up homie


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

post some pics of how you did it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

heres some pics of stuff we did a couple months ago for this dude shit we are working on right now is going to sema and i cant take pics but i will at the show if i save to even go this was like halfway thru the build didnt have my camera when dude picked it up but it came out x100 better


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------

